# Ok im watching One direction on channel 9 .....



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2012)

and its official lol gimmee cheap wine and a 3 day growth any day! dont get me wrong they r kinda 'cute' but yeah im old enough to be their mother and im not in2 their music.


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 15, 2012)

Yuck one direction


----------



## browny (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm sure plenty will say something along the lines of 'your just old' but I'm with you


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 15, 2012)

Well turn your TV to abc great doco on


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok im not watching One direction on channel 9 .....


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

One direction is a good name, because they can f..... go off over in that direction away from me so i don't have to hear them =p.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2012)

your watching Channel 9 in one direction?:? im confused


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

so dam funny thats the funnyist they i,ve herd today

same khagan can i be your friend

sanosuke there on the logies


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> so dam funny thats the funnyist they i,ve herd today
> 
> same khagan can i be your friend
> 
> sanosuke there on the logies



Sure mate .


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you

what reptiles do you have i like geckos


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> thank you
> 
> what reptiles do you have i like geckos



I just have a couple of snakes, geckos are cool but =).


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

ok

what geckos are you favorites


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahahahah win reply.


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't stand their music any more than Justin biebers "singing"
sorry if I offend,but do teenage girls have ears?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2012)

channel 9 is on the logies?


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

yes and thay where playing on the logies


----------



## Kimberlyann (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you see the posters from the little 12yr old girls when they came to Australia? 
"point your (starts with e and rhymes with direction) in my direction"
Umm, your 12, i dont think those thoughts should be going thru your mind yet...


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> ok
> 
> what geckos are you favorites



I'm not sure of their name, but i like the grey ones with yellow spikes on their tail.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

does any one know if there is any 10 year old kids on he because im 10 years old

whats your name khagan you mean soft spiny-tailed gecko


----------



## Jande (Apr 15, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Did you see the posters from the little 12yr old girls when they came to Australia?
> "point your (starts with e and rhymes with direction) in my direction"
> Umm, your 12, i dont think those thoughts should be going thru your mind yet...



Kids seem to be starting younger on the hormones (and everything else related) these days. A bit disturbing really.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

what im ten do be mean because i can do some theys that 30 year old people can not do like type really fast


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> does any one know if there is any 10 year old kids on he because im 10 years old
> 
> whats your name khagan you mean soft spiny-tailed gecko



Yeah that's the ones ! My name is Mathew.


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah but your posts dont make sense


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 15, 2012)

Are you talking to me because if you are thats ok

Yeap there cool mathew

I NEED TO GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 15, 2012)

*i think they need to bring in a few trucks, turn on the hoses full bore and cool off those idiotic girls and their parents should be in more control of where their daughters are and what they are doing

if i seen my daughter acting like a 10 yr old trollop, holding up a message board with some feral and disgusting message on it, she would be chained to her bed till she was 18 and not allowed out the house without supervision, what kind of parents are they anyway? 

the group is just a bunch of nobodies trying to be somebodies but will never get there, come next week the girls will be carrying on over some other nobody and they will be in the loo and flushed (thank goodness)

*


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Geckoboy! dont worry about those silly comments....you are a very smart kid! and GECKOS ROCK! lol


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 16, 2012)

One direction is just a boy band version of Justin Bieber. Eventually everyone will start hating them for the same reason they hate Justin Beiber, tween girls going nuts over them and people getting sick of hearing about them (not to mention their music sucks!). That day will not come soon enough for me  I mean I had the radio on the other day and every station was talking about them 
People need something new to talk about, and god I hope its not another tween girl fad.


----------



## cwebb (Apr 16, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> and its official lol gimmee cheap wine and a 3 day growth any day! dont get me wrong they r kinda 'cute' but yeah im old enough to be their mother and im not in2 their music.



Old enough to be their mum ? I hope not that would have made you a 14/15 year old mother haha


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

One Direction? Channel 9? Logies? 

Is this all on the talking picture-box? 



Get off my lawn, you ruffians!!!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 16, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Old enough to be their mum ? I hope not that would have made you a 14/15 year old mother haha



lol oh i thought they were 12!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2012)

Where the hell did they come from?? I keep my ear pretty close to the ground with underground music etc, but never saw these twerps coming  Perhaps I was looking too far underground and they skimmed up over the top somewhere???


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 16, 2012)

So you don't like one direction??

Gee, you changed.
You used to be cool.


----------



## miley_take (Apr 16, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Where the hell did they come from?? I keep my ear pretty close to the ground with underground music etc, but never saw these twerps coming  Perhaps I was looking too far underground and they skimmed up over the top somewhere???



Moose, you never fail to crack me up!


----------



## Niall (Apr 16, 2012)

How do you think I feel, The blonde guy is called Niall, has the same hair colour and is also a Pom...


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 16, 2012)

lol Josh....they should be called wrong direction :lol:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 16, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> lol Josh....they should be called wrong direction :lol:



You're a wrong direction


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 16, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> You're a wrong direction



RRawwwrrrr (cat fight noise) lol calm your farm.


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol youtube and NO direction HAHA pretty funny but lame at the same time


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2012)

i have to work there tonight


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 16, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> i have to work there tonight



lol dare u to hold up a sign saying *1 DIRECTION SUC! *HA HA bet u n e money u would be attacked by screaming vicious young girls :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 16, 2012)

Niall said:


> How do you think I feel, The blonde guy is called Niall, has the same hair colour and is also a Pom...


oh god I feel terrible for knowing this but he's Irish, so at least you don't share ONE thing in common.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 16, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> You're a wrong direction


hello remimber me you said you whold put up some pictures of your coins


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Geckoboy....how was your first day back at school?


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2012)

Question: which way do all bad singers travel?
Answer: In one direction

HAHAHAhahahehehoo...
i'll just go now.....


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 17, 2012)

what i dident have to go back to school i live in adelaide and my school holidays start one week latey then others


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 17, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> what i dident have to go back to school i live in adelaide and my school holidays start one week latey then others


o okey


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 17, 2012)

Gecko boy lol Ohhhh ok. sorry i 4 got other states are diff 2 QLD. How r ur holidays going?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2012)

didn't some old lady get infracted for talking about one direction :shock::lol:
Just a quick joke. Let it be....


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 17, 2012)

No no, that was One Opinion

Or was it One Orientation?


----------



## reptalica (Apr 17, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> No no, that was One Opinion
> 
> Or was it One Orientation?



No direction.

They will be the next Hanson.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 17, 2012)

good brandy nothings gon rough only i hate this kid called lucas he is an *** hole
yeap i hate him he is a piece of **** i want ti kill him soz for swering


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 18, 2012)

oh thats no good geckoboy! try to stay away from him mate....people like that are not worth the worry or time. enjoy the rest of your time off


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks brandy ill talk to you on friday because im at my nans house see you xxx tomorro im going to reptile city


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 20, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Did you see the posters from the little 12yr old girls when they came to Australia?
> "point your (starts with e and rhymes with direction) in my direction"
> Umm, your 12, i dont think those thoughts should be going thru your mind yet...


Go to my school and the 12yr old girls are doing more than just THINKING about that stuff, sadly.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 20, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Go to my school and the 12yr old girls are doing more than just THINKING about that stuff, sadly.


how old are you


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 20, 2012)

Geckoboy, seriously mate, talk in PMs, not in threads, if you want to talk to one member specifically.
SRSLY U GUISE


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 20, 2012)

be queit


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 20, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> be queit


Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 21, 2012)

Geckoboy take it from me sweet heart these guys are only trying to stir and get a bite from you....as annoying as their smart bum comments are just ignore them. If there is one thing i have learnt in life its this 'The best way to deal with a bully is to be nice to them' or ignore them. If you want to chat to me via a thread feel free! lol its a free world ....they cant stop u!


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 21, 2012)

>flooding the thread is okay as long as you're being nice to other people


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks brandy what reptiles do you
have


----------

